# FNA Biopsy results



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi yall...hope yall are all doing well. I want to thank all of y'all and a special thanks to Andros - y'all are always so wonderful in helping me - this thyroid leaves me more dazed and confused than normal...lol..

I just rec'd my biopsy results...and I will be seeing ENT on Friday to set up surgery.

Here are lab comments: 
This case was discussed with Dr. K as well as Dr. C - by phone on 7-30. The lesion from which this fine needle aspiration was obtained was a discrete lesion measuring at most 2.2. cm. Numerous histiocytes as well as multinucleated histiocytes are present. This suggest the possibility of a subacute thyroiditis. However, this would typically be seen as a diffuse process rather than a localized lesion. Also, with subacute thyroiditis, the cellularity is usually quite low in the preparation. In this particular preparation, prominent numbers of follcular epithelial cellsa are present. Some of these do suggest Hurthle cell type change and some do have a microfolicular appearance. Because of this, the lesion is classified as being suspicious for a follicular neoplasma. As noted in the Bethesda System for reporting thyroid cytopathology, consideration of excision of this lesion is suggested.

Microscopic Description:
Six slides are examined which have been prepared by fine needle aspiration from this left thyroid nodule. Moderate numbers of histiocytes from the background. Multinucleated histiocytes are also present. Blood is in the background. A small amount of colloid is noted. Follicular epithelial cells are present in varying amounts. Some areas show sheets while other area do show a microfollicular pattern. Some cells do have ample amounts of cytoplasm suggestive of hurthle cell change. In many areas the nuclei are slightly enlarged, round to oval and relatively irregular, but occasional prominent nucleoli are noted. Occasional larger nuclei are noted, some of which are slightly hyperchromatic.

Thank y'all in advance for any comments...and I pray God blesses each one of yall through these thyroid "challenges"....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Texaschick said:


> Hi yall...hope yall are all doing well. I want to thank all of y'all and a special thanks to Andros - y'all are always so wonderful in helping me - this thyroid leaves me more dazed and confused than normal...lol..
> 
> I just rec'd my biopsy results...and I will be seeing ENT on Friday to set up surgery.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the prayers and you can count on mine also. We all need them every waking moment of every single day!

Have you talked to your doc yet? It does sound like you are a candidate for surgery (ablation.) Glad you are seeing the ENT; let us know.

There are 2 types of Hurthle cells that I know about. One type is indigenous to Hashimoto's and the second type is indigenous to cancer. It sounds like you have the latter. Blood suggests vasularity which is also a sign for cancer forms it's own roots independent of the thyroid gland.

Let us know when you speak with your doctor and find out what the game plan is.

I am praying for you now and shall continue to do so.

While this is a downer, don't despair. We have many many here who have gone through similar and they all are doing well; thank goodness.










Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

Cancer Hurthle Cells
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter21/ch01s12.html


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Dear Sweet Sweet "wise one!" Andros, Thank you...prayers are greatly appreciated...my primary gave me the results today, I was actually supposed to see her PA for sinus and when she came in I was like uh oh this can't be good! lol.....she told me that the ENT would remove it...she told me that if it was cancer she felt it would not be a problem that whatever was caught so early...that it would be removed and that my follow up care would be done at M.D. Anderson....I recently had chest Xray which was clear when I had heart cath done in april which was also 100% fine...all my labs are really perfect (don't know if that would make a difference with thyroid cancer - I am sooo clueless) but she told me labs, xrays, heart, mammo - every thing was good...so those are good signs? I had my 5 minute cry...thanked God...and we will go forward...She told me I needed to put my husband in respite care (thats not going to go over well!) for about a week so I could have some rest time...I love the ENT saw him in the fall for sinus...bless his heart - I am going to have some questions...I have not had surgery since a 1979 c-section...She did tell me it was like is it thyroiditis from hashimotos or is it actually cancer - and that is why they would remove it...Andros, again as always thank you and God bless...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Texaschick said:


> Dear Sweet Sweet "wise one!" Andros, Thank you...prayers are greatly appreciated...my primary gave me the results today, I was actually supposed to see her PA for sinus and when she came in I was like uh oh this can't be good! lol.....she told me that the ENT would remove it...she told me that if it was cancer she felt it would not be a problem that whatever was caught so early...that it would be removed and that my follow up care would be done at M.D. Anderson....I recently had chest Xray which was clear when I had heart cath done in april which was also 100% fine...all my labs are really perfect (don't know if that would make a difference with thyroid cancer - I am sooo clueless) but she told me labs, xrays, heart, mammo - every thing was good...so those are good signs? I had my 5 minute cry...thanked God...and we will go forward...She told me I needed to put my husband in respite care (thats not going to go over well!) for about a week so I could have some rest time...I love the ENT saw him in the fall for sinus...bless his heart - I am going to have some questions...I have not had surgery since a 1979 c-section...She did tell me it was like is it thyroiditis from hashimotos or is it actually cancer - and that is why they would remove it...Andros, again as always thank you and God bless...


It's all going to be good ultimately!! You as the "caregiver" are going to feel sooooooooooooooooo much better once you get this behind you.

Can you have a home nurse come in? Maybe that would be better? Your PA is right and even though we all hate this for you, I would have to say in confidence that you are going to emerge from this better than ever.

Please let us know when you get "things" set up. We will all rally w/good thoughts,white light, prayers..................whatever it is that we all do. Everyone brings a different piece of fruit to the basket to make a full basket!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, you are right...it will be fine. I don't understand the specifics of that report, but my feeling (and I do appreciate I sound surgery happy) is if htere is suspicion, just get it out.

You'll do great. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

I realllllly want to thank yall - I do not know who came up with the idea of this board - but God bless them and God bless all yall...I came here exhausted, scared and clueless...Yall have been so kind and helpful. Every time I come on I see it over and again - new people coming on seeking answers, reassurance or just some one to say "yes, I understand" or "I have been there" and "It will get better!"...I believe God blesses us with angels in many ways/forms when we need it most - and trust me yall have all been angels...I pray for His blessings on each one of you. The thing I have learned and I want to stress to any one visiting here for the first time is - listen to your body...if you think there is something wrong - tell your doctor and if they are a really good Doctor they will listen to you - if not find one who will. From the bottom of my heart I thank every single one of you that reaches out to others....God bless!


----------

